

A proof of Löb's theorem in Haskell - cubetime
http://lesswrong.com/lw/l0d/a_proof_of_l%C3%B6bs_theorem_in_haskell/

======
tel
Interesting to see you can jam something like this into Haskell despite its
inappropriateness. The (genuine) Agda proofs are much, much nicer.

~~~
cousin_it
Agreed :-)

One of the big questions to me now is whether we can prove the Diagonal Lemma,
not just assume it. Do you know if it's possible in Agda? I heard somewhere
that it might be hard to find an intuitionistic proof.

